# Sewing Machine acting Wonky



## Demity (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a basic Singer "Simple" sewing machine that will make good stitches if I manually turn the wheel, but the minute I try to use the pedal the thread tangles and my needle gets stuck. Obviously, I am not an experienced seamstress, but can someone tell me what I need to do (other than just manually use the wheel)? Or is it because I have a cheap WallyWorld machine?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How long have you had the machine?? What does the manual say about thread tension?? Do you have the thread routed properly?? If you have a model number I can try to do some research and see what may be the problem. It may be thread tension, bobbin winding, or something like that.

** I'm the last person in the world that should offer advice on sewing machines. I've bought a few but wasn't the one that used them.....all Singers.


----------



## Demity (Aug 16, 2017)

I think it might have been the tension (or the bobbin, as you mentioned) - I messed with it last night and it seems to be working better now. Thanks for responding!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Working OK now?? Good to know.....:thumb:

Happy sewing!!


----------

